# Gtoaa Announces Gto.r Sponsorship



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The GTO Association America has announced a partnership and sponsorship of MCM Motorsports The following is a brief announcement:

Matt Connolly Motorsports (MCM) no. 21 GTO.R, sporting a striking white with blue and orange accents paint scheme, and will be displaying the logos of two new sponsors – a2z Racer Gear and the GTOAA – as she roars around the high banks and twisting infield road course of Daytona International Speedway, her LS2 V8 powerplant propelling her at speeds approaching 180 mph, on Pirelli racing tires. This season, your chapter can join in the thrills of the Rolex Series and help support one of Grand American’s top-tier teams, and the 21, a remarkable racecar with a remarkable legacy.
The GTOAA logo on the 21 is only part of the Association’s participation in Grand Am road racing. For the 2010 season – the GTO.R’s final under a special Grand Am waiver (normally, GT Class cars can compete for a maximum of three seasons after the factory vehicle has ceased production) – the GTOAA has entered into an exciting partnership with MCM and a2z Racer Gear, which makes an attractive line of retro-style racing apparel. The company has produced a line of MCM apparel featuring the GTOAA logo, including two styles of jacket and a polo shirt. A portion of the proceeds from apparel sales benefits MCM, and also benefits the GTOAA. In addition, the MCM crew will be outfitted in a2z uniforms featuring the GTOAA logo. The merchandise will be sold through the a2z website, the GTOAA Club Store, the Grand Am website, and at the track during races.
This sponsorship a great opportunity for GTOAA chapters to participate in an enjoyable racing experience, and for the GTOAA to gain additional national exposure and attract new members. MCM is one of the premier teams in the Rolex Series, and the GTO.R is one of the most successful Pontiac racecars of all time.


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

SWEET its cool that the GTOaa is on a racer that will be in the spotlight


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Few Pics from the Inaugural race from Daytona:

PRE-GAME:


----------

